# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is November 7th for Kowa Binoculars



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is November 7th. We will choose 3 lucky winners for a Kowa Binocular*








I think by now you are aware that Kowa Spotting Scopes are among the finest spotters available, however, their great binoculars are a hidden treasure.

In order to get these great optics more exposure we will be giving away one of each of their:

* BD56-8XD 8x56mm Prominar XD Binoculars

BD56-10XD 10x56mm Prominar XD Binoculars
&
BD56-12XD 12x56mm Prominar XD Binoculars*

High quality models incorporating a high performance.
These binoculars offer a high optical performance comprising bright and clear images, high resolution, and high contrast. They are easy to use and are perfect for outdoor observation. The high quality models can satisfy the requirements from beginners to experienced users with depictions of faithfully reproduced scenes of the outdoors. Their lightweight and compact bodies do not tire users even after long periods of use.
BD-XD Prominar binoculars with a full range of specifications that can be used in all conditions in the outdoors.

The XD lenses and bright wide field of view delivers sharp images without chromatic aberration.
PROMINAR" XD lenses - Utilization of "C3 Coating"

This is technology for enhancing the prism reflection rate. By reducing the amount of light lost, a brighter and clearer fi eld of view is attained.
Multi-coating processing applied to all lenses and prism surfaces
Due to the multilayer coating applied to all lenses and prisms, a bright and clear fi eld of view is delivered.

Features
● Use of phase-coated prism surface
● Close minimum focusing distance
● Use of twist-up eyecup for easy viewing
● Rubber coating that is comfortable for holding
● Waterproof structure filled with dry nitrogen gas
● Polycarbonate body

We are excited to be working with Kowa to spread the word about their great optics.

The winners of the latest giveaway for the Meopta MeoSight II 3 MOA #547070 are:
Dennis L. of 24HourCampfire
Paul F.of MonsterMuleys
Gregory Q. of S&W Forum
Greg S. of RokSlide

*Congratulations to our latest winners*

Remember to enter our November drawing for your chance to win one of these great Kowa Binoculars

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.


----------

